# RecipeDB - APA 07



## DLB (3/8/08)

APA 07  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Centennial hops are what made this beer stand out.It was a bit of a case of cleaning the brew cupboard,and the style was determined by the contents.The Munich II gave it a nice malt base to balance the IBU's out.Nottingham muted the hop aroma a little ,which was reflected in the judges notes.Nonetheless it was a good drop enjoyed by all who tasted it.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.075 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt    0.725 kg Weyermann Munich II    0.2 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.03 kg Weyermann Caramunich II     0.25 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      26 g Glacier (Pellet, 5.6AA%, 60mins)    15 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 10mins)    15 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)    10 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     12 ml Danstar - Nottingham         15L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 41.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 13 EBC   Batch Size 15L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## haysie (3/8/08)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: APA 07




A beer with no hops 

ahhh beat me to it, there are NOW hops


----------



## warra48 (3/8/08)

No hops?

I guess we make our own choices, eg:

Chinook
Northern Brewer
Cascade

etc


----------



## DLB (3/8/08)

haysie said:


> A beer with no hops
> 
> ahhh beat me to it, there are NOW hops



Sorry about that, I was a little....er.......um......_"Premature" _........with my release  .......Do you think nasal spray would help?


----------



## dc59 (3/8/08)

Hey DLB, very interesting choice of yeast.

Seen it around a fair bit, but I've never used it before, is it neutral or does it add a fair bit to flavour profile?

I've only ever used US-05 for APA's and found it great, but definately interested in other good alternatives.


----------



## DLB (3/8/08)

Dravid said:


> Hey DLB, very interesting choice of yeast.
> 
> Seen it around a fair bit, but I've never used it before, is it neutral or does it add a fair bit to flavour profile?
> 
> I've only ever used US-05 for APA's and found it great, but definately interested in other good alternatives.



Neutral and clean,favours the malt over the hop aroma, unlike US05(a fave of mine).
I went against local advice and tried this strain on the recommendation of some US Brewboard members, and it paid off.Malt profile was spot on for IBU's, maybe just up Your aroma addition to compensate if you want to give it a try.


----------

